# Coker Rallye wheels



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with these wheels:

Pontiac Rallye II - Rallye Wheels - Wheels

They seem inexpensive to me, especially compared to originals when you can find 'em on Ebay and elsewhere. I'd be going with 15x7, I think from reading other posts they'll fit over some of the disc brake kits if I go that way later.

Thanks.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

$150 for a stamped steel wheel is not cheap. For instance, you can get composites for the same amount: 










Or fully cast for $175:










If originality is super important, why not pay more for the real deal? I assume Coker is just selling the same Taiwanese crap as everybody else.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

That was my question, are they cheap Taiwanese crap. Originality is not important in my case, car was already not original when I bought it, but I do like the old Rally look.


----------

